# How to clean grey panel at the rear of my starspirit



## starspirit2003 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can anyone recommend an effective way of removing streakiness and returning colour and shine to the large grey panel at the rear of my 2003 Starspirit? Previous owners seem to have used a cleaning product that has caused light streaks and dulled this area that should be grey and glossy. This grey panel is much lighter than the dark front bumper which we have cleaned successfully and it covers a large part of the lower section. Thanks if anyone can help. ps Fenwicks cleaner and Bobby dazzler made no difference


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Is it like a bumper panel? Have you tried back to black spray or a spray on cockpit cleaner?

JohnW


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Glass fibre polish from a boat chandlers. Normal car "stuff" will NOT do the job, 

I had the same issue with the GRP panel on the back of my Autotrail, after trying just about everything else I bought some boat polish.

What you are dealing with is a Gel-coat NOT a paint finish, thats why car stuff wont work :?


----------

